# Imac G3, carte "Pav"



## Invité (22 Mars 2007)

Salut les gens !
J'aurais besoin d'un avis d'experts :
mon Imac G3 350 ne démarre plus. Il semblerait que ce soit la carte "Pav" (Power Analog Video Board).
Bon, j'en achète à un membre du forum, et pas de bol il me fallait une carte Pav avec switch et c'est une carte sans switch que j'ai reçu. :mouais: 
Voilà l'avis d'Apple : 
There are two power/ analog/video boards in service stock. The part numbers are 661-2347 and 661-2370. These boards must be exchanged like-for- like.

Si je mets la carte 661-2370 à la place de la 661-2347, je risque quoi ?
a) rien ça ne fonctionnera pas
b) rien sauf une explosion du tube cathodique 
c) aucune idée mais il faut être débile pour essayer
d) ça marche sans soucis

Vàlà, merci pour vos avis éclairés.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2007)

T'aurais du mettre un sondage ! 

A mon avis, cette carte doit &#234;tre appari&#233;e avec d'autres composants &#233;lectroniques. J'h&#233;site entre a), b) et c) :mouais:


----------



## Invité (22 Mars 2007)

:rose: Euh, sais pas comment on fait les sondages !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2007)

Mince ! P&#244; grave, c'&#233;tait pour rire !


----------



## Invité (22 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mince ! Pô grave, c'était pour rire !



J'avais bien compris 

Mais j'ai essayé quand même de modifier. J'ai bien aimé l'idée  
Visiblement cette option n'est possible que lors de la création du post, plus après quand on veut le modifier.


----------



## CBi (22 Mars 2007)

> These boards must be exchanged like-for- like.



veut dire que la réponse d) n'est pas une option. Ensuite si tu veux tester pour savoir si c'est a), b) ou c)...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Mars 2007)

Je dirais B : Lorsque m&#234;me dans les manuels de services, Apple &#233;crit qu'il faut pas &#233;changer les mod&#232;les de pi&#232;ces, c'est qu'il faut pas le faire.


Je serais toi.... j'en chercherais une autre avec switch, et je revendrais (ou donnerais) celle sans.



*Edith :* Oups... comme un air de d&#233;j&#224; bu...  :rose:


----------



## Invité (23 Mars 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> *Edith :* Oups... comme un air de déjà bu...  :rose:



C'est pour avoir vos avis que j'ai posté


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2007)

Bin de c'c&#244;t&#233; l&#224;, il semble se d&#233;gager une certaine unanimit&#233;


----------



## Invité (23 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bin de c'côté là, il semble se dégager une certaine unanimité



Ouais, bof Deux membres d'élite, un modéraptor, je ne crois pas que ce soit vraiment significatif :mouais:


----------



## claude72 (23 Mars 2007)

b), non : il n'y a aucun risque d'explosion du tube.

(d'ailleurs, un tube cathodique ça n'*ex*plose jamais, ça ne peut qu'*im*ploser)

et il n'y a aucun risque d'implosion non plus.



Il y a apparemment deux types de tube cathodique de deux constructeurs différents montés sur ces iMac : "CPT" ou "LG", et le switch sert à "adapter" la carte PAV à la marque du tube cathodique relié à la carte.

En fait, l'interrupteur en position "CPT" ajoute une résistance de 2,3 ohms dans la ligne d'alimentation 6,3 volts du chauffage du tube, ce tendrait à montrer que le tube "CPT" a besoin d'une tension de chauffage légèrement inférieure à 6,3 V, alors que le tube "LG" fonctionne avec 6,3 V.

Si tu essayes d'alimenter le tube "CPT" avec la tension de chauffage du "LG", tu risques de griller les filaments du chauffage donc, si tu as un tube "CPT", *je te déconseilles fortement de monter une carte PAV sans switch*.
(à moins, peut-être*, d'ajouter toi-même une petite résistance de 2,3 ohms 1/4 watt dans le circuit de chauffage, c'est à dire sur la piste qui part de la borne 9 du connecteur P503)

En revanche, si tu as un tube "LG", ça *devrait** pouvoir fonctionner

** je précise bien : "peut-être" et "devrait" !!! ça veut dire explicitement que je ne te garantis rien, ni la réussite, ni l'absence de dégâts*

La solution la plus sûre serait de recontacter le membre du forum qui t'a vendu la carte PAV pour lui racheter aussi le tube cathodique qui allait avec cette carte, et de remonter dans ton iMac la carte et son tube associé (ce qui t'évitera d'avoir à refaire en plus les réglages de géométrie/screen/focus).


----------



## Invité (23 Mars 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> b), non : il n'y a aucun risque d'explosion du tube.
> 
> (d'ailleurs, un tube cathodique ça n'*ex*plose jamais, ça ne peut qu'*im*ploser)
> 
> ...



Hé hé, je savais bien que les avis d'experts existent !  

Dis voir cher homonyme quand ça implose un tube ça fait de gros dégats  ?

Parce que d'une part le membre du forum qui m'a vendu la carte a un écran foutu (chute) et d'autre part pour trouver la bonne carte il faut aller sur les forums américains. et si la parité /$ est intéressante, le prix du port l'est beaucoup moins (en gros le prix d'un Imac avec une barrette de 512Mo).

Mon écran est de marque LG donc, si le risque physique est inexistant je tenterais bien la greffe.

Merci de ton avis.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (24 Mars 2007)

Je te conseillerais de te tenir sur le coté du Mac : En cas d'implosion, il se peut que quelques morceaux de verre soient projetés en avant, mais c'est surtout pour la dépression d'air qu'il va y avoir.

(Bien que le monsieur t'ais dis que le risque d'implosion n'était pas trop là, notamment avec un LG.)

Une petite vidéo de quelqu'un qui provoque l'implosion d'un CRT
[YOUTUBE]qnTEdfD7U_E[/YOUTUBE]

Si non, dernière technique : Tu colle une boule dure sur un bout de scotch robuste, que tu colle ensuite sur l'iMac, avec la boule qui fait pression sur le bouton d'allumage.

Ensuite, tu branche ton iMac sur une rallonge de 5 mètres, tu prends de la distance (Toujours sur le coté)... et tu branches la rallonge


----------



## Invité (24 Mars 2007)

Oui, de toutes façons, si je remonte l'Imac et que je teste, je ferais ça en extérieur.
Je ne sais pas si c'est possible l'idée de la boule ou la bille collée sur le bouton d'allumage. Quand on laisse le bouton enfoncé ça fait un bip long (je viens d'essayer sur mon autre Imac). 
Je ferais le test derrière un mur de pierre avec un bâton ou un truc de ce genre.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (24 Mars 2007)

M&#234;me si le Mac s'allume en mode Bip Long (Maj Firmware, ou restauration de l'ancien), l'&#233;cran est sous tension (m&#234;me s'il n'affiche que du noir)


----------



## claude72 (24 Mars 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Dis voir cher homonyme quand ça implose un tube ça fait de gros dégats  ?


Ça fait des morceaux de verre qui volent dans tous les sens ! et certains peuvent être assez gros (la dalle du tube, c'est à dire la partie avant, celle que l'on regarde, fait jusqu'à plus de 1 cm d'épaisseur sur certains tubes).

Mais je te le répètes, tu n'as aucun risque de faire imploser un tube avec une fausse manoeuvre électrique.
Le seul risque, c'est en cas de choc mécanique, genre projectiles divers (pavé, caillou, bille d'acier ou décharge de chevrotine) lancés sur la dalle ou l'arrière.

Dans la vidéo, le tube n'a même pas implosé : ils ont seulement cassé le col du tube, apparemment au niveau du déviateur, et une partie du cône aussi ! mais la dalle est toujours intacte et rien n'a volé : les morceaux du cônes sont simplement tombés à côté du moniteur ça n'a rien à voir avec une implosion !





> Mon écran est de marque LG donc, si le risque physique est inexistant je tenterais bien la greffe.


Le risque physique d'implosion est inexistant, je re-confirme.
Et le tube LG est celui qui a la tension de chauffage normale de 6,3 V, donc, perso, je tenterais. (*mais encore une fois, je décline toute responsabilité*).

(dommage que tu ne puisses pas avoir le tube qui correspond à la carte PAV.)

La dernière solution serait de voir si tu ne peux pas dépanner ta carte PAV avec les pièces de celle que tu as acheté souvent, c'est le transfo THT


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (24 Mars 2007)

> &#199;a fait des morceaux de verre qui volent dans tous les sens !



Issu de quel film ? Destination finale 1 ?
(Non, parce que &#231;a... c'est de l'EXplosion... ce sur quoi tu semblais vouloir faire la diff&#233;rence tout &#224; l'heure... 


Ceci dit... m&#234;me si on s'est pas encore mis d'accord sur ce point, ... Tant que tu n'utiliseras pas un marteau sur ton &#233;cran, pas de risque de bris de verre. (Faire tout de m&#234;me attention au bout du tube, en le manipulant : le verre y est assez fin... mais si &#231;a se casse l&#224;, tu entendra le tube se remplir d'air, mais &#231;a devrais pas aller plus loin)


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Tant que tu n'utiliseras pas un marteau sur ton écran, pas de risque de bris de verre.



Et encore, lorsque j'ai benné l'épave de mon premier 5500 à la décharge, c'est un cube de 21 Kg qui est tombé dans le fond d'une benne en acier d'une hauteur d'environ 4m. Ben l'écran n'a pas moufté. Prévoies un *gros* marteau


----------



## guytantakul (25 Mars 2007)

Quand j'étais petit, j'ai jeté deux tubes (TV noir et blanc) d'une hauteur de 12-15 m.
Pas un n'a implosé. J'étais très déçu...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (25 Mars 2007)

L'implosion, c'est pas trop marrant... le Must en matière de testting, c'est d'utiliser un petit marteau contre la zone où l'on banche le fils : Tu tapes doucement vers le bas, et quand le verre cède, tu entends l'air rentrer à l'intérieur  

Attention : Cette pratique comporte deux dangers : Le premier et que si ça foire... ben tu met du sang par tout... Le deuxième : le tube ne sera probablement pas recyclé correctement, ce qui est catastrophique quand on sait tout ce qu'ils contiennes !


----------



## Invité (25 Mars 2007)

Bon, les gosses, on se re-concentre ! :hein:  
Je vous rappelle que ma question n'est pas : comment faire péter un tube cathodique, mais :
que risque-je en alimentant mon tube avec une carte qui ne lui est pas a priori destiné ?
Un peu de sérieux SVP


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (25 Mars 2007)

Je serais toi, je me contenterais de la r&#233;ponse qu'&#224; apport&#233; claude dans



> Il y a apparemment deux types de tube cathodique de deux constructeurs diff&#233;rents mont&#233;s sur ces iMac : "CPT" ou "LG", et le switch sert &#224; "adapter" la carte PAV &#224; la marque du tube cathodique reli&#233; &#224; la carte.
> 
> En fait, l'interrupteur en position "CPT" ajoute une r&#233;sistance de 2,3 ohms dans la ligne d'alimentation 6,3 volts du chauffage du tube, ce tendrait &#224; montrer que le tube "CPT" a besoin d'une tension de chauffage l&#233;g&#232;rement inf&#233;rieure &#224; 6,3 V, alors que le tube "LG" fonctionne avec 6,3 V.
> 
> ...


----------



## claude72 (26 Mars 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Non, parce que ça... c'est de l'EXplosion... ce sur quoi tu semblais vouloir faire la différence tout à l'heure...


Dans une EXplosion, tous les morceaux partent directement vers l'extérieur, repoussés par une sur-pression interne.

Dans une IMplosion, tous les morceaux vont vers le centre de l'objet (ici en l'occurrence, le tube cathodique), attirés par la *dépression* interne (puisque le tube est sous vide). Mais une fois que les morceaux sont arrivés au centre, il ne s'arrêtent pas pour se mettre en tas tous seuls ! comme ils ont acquis une certaine vitesse, qu'ils conservent grâce à leur inertie, certains se percutent, ricochent les uns contre les autres et repartent vers l'extérieur, d'autres ne rencontrent aucun obstacle, "passent" par le centre, et continuent leur trajectoire de l'autre côté, *donc aussi vers l'extérieur*, donc vers toi, et donc tu risques quand-même de t'en prendre quelques-uns dans la tronche !

Depuis environ 1974-75, les fabricants de tubes cathodiques ont trouvé un procédé de fabrication qui évite l'implosion.


Pour "remplir" un tube (d'air) le moyen le plus sûr reste quand-même d'écraser le queusot avec une pince. (le queusot, c'est le petit bout de tube de verre fondu à son extrémité, d'une longueur d'environ 1 cm et d'un diamètre de 7-8 mm, qui se trouve au milieu des broches de connexion du CRT, à l'extrémité du col, sous un cache en plastique : il suffit d'enlever le cache en plastique (généralement collé au mastic silicone, genre Rubson) pour y accéder)




			
				Invité a dit:
			
		

> Je vous rappelle que ma question n'est pas : comment faire péter un tube cathodique, mais : que risque-je en alimentant mon tube avec une carte qui ne lui est pas a priori destiné ?


Ce à quoi j'ai déjà répondu :



			
				moi-même a dit:
			
		

> le tube LG est celui qui a la tension de chauffage normale de 6,3 V, donc, perso, je tenterais. (*mais encore une fois, je décline toute responsabilité*).


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (26 Mars 2007)

C'est bon  Cette fois ci, on est d'accord


----------



## Invité (26 Mars 2007)

Bon, la greffe est faite !  
Rien n'a explos&#233;  
L'&#233;cran &#233;tait tout brouill&#233; et trop clair. L'ajustement &#233;tait facile avec les deux vis "focus" et "screen".
En revanche, l'&#233;cran scintille beaucoup, mais je me suis rendu compte que j'avais oubli&#233; de brancher un truc sur la carte "Pav" :rose: Ceci explique peut &#234;tre cela. Au fait, est-ce que quelqu'un aurait le '"Display 
Adjustment Utility" ?
A propos, il faut attendre combien de temps apr&#232;s avoir d&#233;branch&#233; l'ordi, pour pouvoir tripoter des trucs &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de la Tht ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (26 Mars 2007)

> A ce propos, il faut attendre combien de temps apr&#232;s avoir d&#233;branch&#233; l'ordi, pour pouvoir tripoter des trucs &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de la Tht ?



J'attend la r&#233;ponse moi aussi


----------



## Invité (28 Mars 2007)

Allo claude72 (la Sarthe ?) tu ne nous lis plus ?


----------



## Invité (30 Mars 2007)

Bon, j'ai laissé reposé deux jours avant de rebrancher la fiche que j'avais oubliée. Mais j'ai fait ça avec un tournevis isolé sans rien toucher d'autre.
Depuis quasiment plus de scintillements,mais une certaine rémanence assez agaçante, et une sensibilité assez forte aux vibrations.
Toujours personne pour  '"Display Adjustment Utility" ?


----------



## claude72 (31 Mars 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Allo claude72 (la Sarthe ?) tu ne nous lis plus ?


Si, si, mais j'avais posté hier un message qui a disparu dans les arcanes de l'informatique

Donc, la réponse à ta question, c'est : "Un certain temps"


Sur les circuits imprimés d'un écran/téléviseur/ordinateur avec écran intégré, *en état de marche**, il n'y a plus de tension résiduelle dangereuse *quand l'appareil est éteint et débranché*.

La seule tension résiduelle est au niveau de la "ventouse" qui amène la THT sur le tube cathodique : le tube se comporte comme un excellent condensateur, et il est capable de conserver ses 25000 volts de THT pendant plusieurs jours.
Sur les téléviseurs, on décharge toujours cette tension résiduelle en glissant sous la ventouse un tournevis plat à manche isolé dont la lame est relié à la masse du tube (le meilleur endroit pour se relier à la masse du tube, ce sont les tresses en cuivre étamé tendues sur le revêtement graphite du cône (à l'arrière du tube) : ça fait une grosse étincelle (parfois deux), on maintient la lame du tournevis quelques secondes bien en contact contre la connexion métallique sous la ventouse, et ensuite il n'y a plus de danger**.
J'ai déjà eu l'occasion d'intervenir sur des iMac, et à ma grande surprise, je n'ai jamais eu d'étincelle ! mais je continue quand-même à "décharger" les tubes des iMac, par précaution.


* si l'appareil est en état de marche, les différents circuits consomment naturellement l'électricité emmagasinée dans les condensateurs, et donc à l'extinction tous les condensateurs sont vidés par les circuits qu'ils alimentent.
En revanche, si l'appareil est en panne, il peut rester des tensions dangereuses dans les condensateurs qui alimentent les circuits en panne, comme dans une alimentation à découpage où en cas de panne il reste 320 volts environ dans le gros condensateur chimique de tête.

** danger est ici un bien grand mot : une décharge de THT d'un téléviseur éteint, ça sonne, c'est douloureux, mais ça n'est pas mortel (à part peut-être pour un cardiaque). Le plus désagréable, c'est que quand on se prend une bourre sur la THT, le réflexe naturel étant de retirer vivement sa main, souvent on se cogne douloureusement contre quelquechose, voire même on se coupe ou on s'arrache un peu de peau ou de viande sur un radiateur, une broche du déviateur, un angle vif du chassis ou du boîtier


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> Le plus désagréable, c'est que quand on se prend une bourre sur la THT, le réflexe naturel étant de retirer vivement sa main, souvent on se cogne douloureusement contre quelquechose, voire même on se coupe ou on s'arrache un peu de peau ou de viande sur un radiateur, une broche du déviateur, un angle vif du chassis ou du boîtier



On sent l'homme d'expérience, là


----------



## Invité (31 Mars 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> Si, si, mais j'avais posté hier un message qui a disparu dans les arcanes de l'informatique
> 
> Donc, la réponse à ta question, c'est : "Un certain temps"
> 
> ...




   

Merci beaucoup pour ces explications très claires.
L'ordi a été éteint correctement. Donc je suppose qu'il n'y a que au niveau de la ventouse qu'il peut rester quelque chose.
Comme je vais revérifier toutes mes connexions (dont celle du fil sous la ventouse pour contrôler ma soudure), je vais décharger tout ça avant l'intervention.
J'ai dans l'idée que j'ai mal fixé quelque chose, pour que l'écran soit aussi sensible aux vibrations. Enfin, j'espère que c'est ça et pas une compatibilité moyenne entre la carte et l'écran !


----------



## claude72 (1 Avril 2007)

(et bravo pour la "greffe" ! je suis juste un peu étonné que tu aies eu besoin de souder quelquechose au niveau du fil de connexion sous la ventouse THT ?)

En général, quand un appareil électronique est sensible aux vibration, c'est qu'il a des mauvais contacts quelquepart : souvent, ce sont des soudures un peu cassées, ce qui arrive aux éléments lourds (transfo, THT, grosses résistances, etc.).
Sur la platine PAV du iMac, il est fréquent que les soudures de la masse des potentiomètres Screen et Focus soient un peu abimées : dans un 1 temps, je te conseillerais de refaire les 12 soudures du transfo THT : les 10 de "l'arc de cercle", et les 2 qui sont juste sous les potars Screen et Focus.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> On sent l'homme d'expérience, là


Oui, effectivement ça m'est arrivé ! 
(pas sur la ventouse THT, mais en faisant des mesures de tensions et de signaux, donc obligatoirement avec l'appareil en marche)

Pourtant, les profs à l'AFPA nous avaient bien mis en garde contre ce risque ! et l'un d'eux nous avait même raconté qu'une fois il s'était pris une bourre et qu'en retirant vivement sa main il avait accroché la platine vidéo branchée sur le tube, et il avait cassé cette platine et le culot du tube (en plus de s'écorcher la viande !).


----------



## Invité (1 Avril 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> (et bravo pour la "greffe" ! je suis juste un peu étonné que tu aies eu besoin de souder quelquechose au niveau du fil de connexion sous la ventouse THT ?)
> 
> En général, quand un appareil électronique est sensible aux vibration, c'est qu'il a des mauvais contacts quelquepart : souvent, ce sont des soudures un peu cassées, ce qui arrive aux éléments lourds (transfo, THT, grosses résistances, etc.).
> Sur la platine PAV du iMac, il est fréquent que les soudures de la masse des potentiomètres Screen et Focus soient un peu abimées : dans un 1 temps, je te conseillerais de refaire les 12 soudures du transfo THT : les 10 de "l'arc de cercle", et les 2 qui sont juste sous les potars Screen et Focus..



Le gars qui m'a vendu la carte n'a pas vu que c'est un petit crochet qui rentre dans le verre, donc il a coupé le câble sous la ventouse.
Donc, il a fallu que je resoude le crochet sur le câble.
Ok pour les soudures, maintenant que je sais que ça marche, je vais revérifier toutes ces soudures.

Vraiment pratique ces cours à distance !


----------



## OrdinoMac (4 Avril 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Toujours personne pour  '"Display Adjustment Utility" ?



J'a le DAu 4.2 ? Si tu le veux dans ta bal ...


----------



## Invité (4 Avril 2007)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> J'a le DAu 4.2 ? Si tu le veux dans ta bal ...



Un peu mon neveu !
Pis sinon en Mp ou comme tu veux


----------



## OrdinoMac (4 Avril 2007)

Invit&#233;;4226699 a dit:
			
		

> Un peu mon neveu !
> Pis sinon en Mp ou comme tu veux&#8230;



MP envoy&#233;


----------



## Invité (4 Avril 2007)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> MP envoyé


T'as un peu de la chance paske c'est pas 1 coup de boule que t'aurai pris sinon !


----------



## Invité (5 Avril 2007)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> MP envoyé



Toujours pas reçu le Mp  
Y'a eu un blême dans la base données ?


----------



## OrdinoMac (5 Avril 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Toujours pas reçu le Mp
> Y'a eu un blême dans la base données ?



elle a du prendre un coup de boule.


Bon je relance


----------



## Invité (5 Avril 2007)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> elle a du prendre un coup de boule.
> 
> 
> Bon je relance



Normalement, c'est toi qui l'a pris le coup de boule à 22h32 hier soir  :

"Imac G3, carte "Pa...	04/04/2007 22h32	OrdinoMac"


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2007)

Je rappelle que le sujet n'est pas "les coups de boule", mais bien "Imac G3, carte "Pav". Merci de vous recentrer l&#224; dessus.


----------



## Invité (5 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je rappelle que le sujet n'est pas "les coups de boule", mais bien "Imac G3, carte "Pav". Merci de vous recentrer là dessus.



Rhaaa, quelle mesquinerie !


----------



## OrdinoMac (5 Avril 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Toujours pas reçu le Mp



Alors reçu, cette fois ?


----------



## Invité (5 Avril 2007)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Alors reçu, cette fois ?



Macache !  

je te donne mon mail en Mp peut être que dans ce sens ça marche ?


----------



## Invité (6 Avril 2007)

Bon, j'ai encore du faire une connerie :rose: 

Os court Claude 72

Donc, j'ai tout redémonté et vérifié (en particulier les soudures) et relancé le bouzin.
Depuis, j'ai l'impression d'avoir une mobylette miniature qui est cachée dans la ventouse :
ça petouille et ratatouille avec pour effet des zooms incessants de l'écran au rythme de la mobylette.  

J'ai eu une drôle d'impression avec la ventouse à ce propos : comme elle n'était pas bien collée sur le moniteur, je l'ai fait ravancer et ça a fait un petit craquement, mais je n'ai rien vu de visible à l'oeil nu. 

Ceci explique cela ? 

Merci.


----------



## claude72 (6 Avril 2007)

C'est probablement parceque tu as des &#233;tincelles qui se produisent sous la ventouse&#8230; 2 raisons possibles :
- soit entre l'agrafe et la t&#233;tine du tube, parceque l'agrafe est mal accroch&#233;e dans la t&#233;tine (pour voir si c'est bien accroch&#233;, il suffit de "retrousser" la ventouse, autrement dit de relever les bords)
- soit parceque tu as des "pollutions" (trace de graisse ou poussi&#232;re) conductrices qui provoquent des arcs &#233;lectriques entre la t&#233;tine/l'agraphe et le graphite de masse du tube : il faut nettoyer soigneusement la zone ou le verre est bu (sans graphite) autour de la t&#233;tine, et la ventouse pour enlever toute la poussi&#232;re et les salet&#233;s (dans le temps, je faisais &#231;a au trichor&#233;thyl&#232;ne&#8230; &#224; manier avec pr&#233;caution !)


----------



## Invité (6 Avril 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> C'est probablement parceque tu as des étincelles qui se produisent sous la ventouse 2 raisons possibles :
> - soit entre l'agrafe et la tétine du tube, parceque l'agrafe est mal accrochée dans la tétine (pour voir si c'est bien accroché, il suffit de "retrousser" la ventouse, autrement dit de relever les bords)
> - soit parceque tu as des "pollutions" (trace de graisse ou poussière) conductrices qui provoquent des arcs électriques entre la tétine/l'agraphe et le graphite de masse du tube : il faut nettoyer soigneusement la zone ou le verre est bu (sans graphite) autour de la tétine, et la ventouse pour enlever toute la poussière et les saletés (dans le temps, je faisais ça au trichoréthylène à manier avec précaution !)



Bon, je vais voir tout ça.

Encore et toujours


----------



## Invité (10 Avril 2007)

Du nouveau :rateau: 
Je n'ai plus de mobylette dans l'Imac  J'ai refais la soudure du fil de la Tht à l'agrafe et tout est nikel : pas de scintillement tout est beau, bref, le bonheur.

Juste un petit hic, l'écran est tout flou. Pas grave, j'ajuste avec le bouton "focus" de la Tht et mon écran est super net. J'en profite pour réajuster (dans les prefs systèmes "moniteur") le parallélisme, les dimensions, etc

Je remonte la coque et remets en route, et là, Paf l'écran est tout flou ! :mouais: 

Donc ma question (oui, je sais encore une  ) :
Une Tht, ça se dérègle comme ça, simplement parce que j'ai mis l'Imac sur le dos, sur les côtés ?

Parce que à priori, les changements qui nécessitent le jumper pour garder les réglages en mémoires sont ceux du "Display Service Utility". ou alors j'ai pas compris ?

Bref, si un cador passait par là


----------



## claude72 (11 Avril 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Une Tht, ça se dérègle comme ça, simplement parce que j'ai mis l'Imac sur le dos, sur les côtés ?


Ben, normalement non ! (mais là, je n'ai pas d'idée)


----------



## Invité (11 Avril 2007)

Bon, je vais redémonter et tester :sleep: :mouais:


----------



## Invité (13 Avril 2007)

H hé hé, ça marche  
Pendant deux, trois jours, l'écran "floutait" désespérément après le réglage de focus de la Tht, souvent même avec l'ordi en route. Sous mes yeux ahuris tout devenait flou. :mouais: 
Là, depuis que j'ai remis la pile dedans (comment il pourrait y avoir un rapport entre la pile et la Tht ?) et que j'ai fait le réglage après avoir laissé l'écran en marche pendant plusieurs heures pour qu'il soit bien chaud, on dirait que ça ne bouge plus.  
Grand merci à tous et spéciale dédicace à claude72.
GRRRRR


----------



## claude72 (14 Avril 2007)




----------



## macabee (12 Février 2008)

on se marre chez les démineurs .


----------



## macvimu (25 Mars 2008)

merci pour ce topic qui m'a bien aidé


----------

